# Whitetail in Indiana



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am going to Indiana mid November of this year to hunt whitetail. I have been doing a lot of research online and feel confident about the hunt. I am just wondering if anyone has any pointers,advice or tips? We will be hunting on 300 acres of private ground out of tree stands. I have looked at the temperature that time of year and it says it can be anwhere from mid 50s to low 30s. I will be hunting with a bow but another guy going with me will be using a shotgun. 

I have never hunted whitetail or any deer outside of utah so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Stick (Sep 14, 2007)

How was the hunt in IN? I am thinking about going next year by Terre Haute?


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

Sorry, just saw this post. I bow hunt in Southern Illinois, just across from Evansville, Indiana every year around the 2nd or 3rd week of November. I am going that way again this year. Let me know if you still need info.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you guys mostly hunting private ground on these hunts? I wouldn't know where to start to find land owners of other means of getting permission to hunt some of the states in the Midwest. I'd be interested in more info on this.


----------



## Big Stick (Sep 14, 2007)

Billy - How much can I expect to pay for a lease per acre in IL or IN?


----------



## Big Stick (Sep 14, 2007)

Itchy , from what I understand, you will need to buy a lease to make the trip worth while.


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

Wow, I am a crappy forum watcher. Sorry. The going rate for leases is $22 an acre throughout that area. I hunt both private and public land. There is A LOT of public land in Southern Illinois to whitetail hunt. The Shawnee National Forest (especially Pope County, IL) is almost entirely public land. This used to be a hotbed for deer hunting during that 80s and early 90s, but slowed in the past decade. Mainly because you won't see the monster deer that you see on the private land in some of the more agricultural counties. Still, I grew up hunting there and have taken plenty of nice bucks in that area. I have hunted there a couple times in the past couple years and really seen some monsters since the hunting pressure has backed off. Heck, Golconda, Illinois' Fall Festival is even called the Deer Festival and happens the weekend of 1st Gun season. It is always a lot of fun and good hunting.
But, just like going to a new state to hunt for the first time, the more information you can get, the better. You can either pay for a lease or I could help you on the public land areas. The best times for bowhunting will be the first 3 weeks of November.

Send me a DM and I will get an email knowing that I need to give you more info. Like I said, I will be heading there to bowhunt the 3rd week of November for about 10 days.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

dadams41 said:


> I am going to Indiana mid November of this year to hunt whitetail. I have been doing a lot of research online and feel confident about the hunt. I am just wondering if anyone has any pointers,advice or tips? We will be hunting on 300 acres of private ground out of tree stands. I have looked at the temperature that time of year and it says it can be anwhere from mid 50s to low 30s. I will be hunting with a bow but another guy going with me will be using a shotgun.
> 
> I have never hunted whitetail or any deer outside of utah so any info would be greatly appreciated.


Unless you are dead set on getting one with your bow, I would advise bringing along a rifle or shotgun with slugs. That way you will have the option if you choose. In mid November the bucks are cruising looking for does and shot opportunities can happen in a hurry and disappear just as quick when hunting in the woods. Grunt calls can be very effective at luring bucks into range, but if they are dogging a hot doe they most likely will ignore grunts. My main strategy when hunting during November in gun season is to stay out all day long. I have killed bucks literally every hour of legal shooting time over the years. You may be staring at empty fields or woods for several hours at a time, then here he comes!

Temperatures can vary wildly that time of year in the midwest. I've hunted in 80 degree weather and I've also hunted in the 20's or teens. Rarely any colder than that. Just keep an eye on the forecast and pack for a variety of temps.

Bring a cushion in case the stands aren't very comfortable and if you choose to use a gun, bring a monopod or shooting sticks to steady yourself for a shot. If you use your bow, bring a bow hanger that screws into the tree. If the stand is wobbly or noisy, a couple of ratchet straps can tighten things up nicely. Bring some snacks and drinks that aren't too noisy to get out and make sure you have TP or perferably some wet wipes for the inevitable call of nature. I carry all my stuff in a day pack and screw in a tree step or hanger to hang it on the tree where I can reach it. Just make sure your bow hanger or hook for your pack won't interfere with a possible shot angle. And by all means, wear a safety harness at all times!!!!


----------

